# Get One If You Can!



## Tedstor

Thanks for the review. I've been drooling over a track saw for some time now. The Festool, Dewalt, and Makita all get top praise, but I've been leaning toward the Makita. Unfortunately, everytime I get ready to pull the trigger, somethig comes up and I have to spend the $400 on something else.


----------



## WoodJitsu

This along with my MFT/3 is of the most used tools in my shop. I know it's hard to drop the $, but once you do, you'll be mad that you didn't sooner.


----------



## hans2wiz

I have Makita SP6000J tracksaw now already over a year and I'm very happy with it. I have two tracks - 1.4m and 3m. I don't know how big pain it is to merge two shorter tracks, but one piece track sounds better. I miss some extra pieces what Festool has, but overall Makita is one very solid and powerful tool. Still Makita has long way to go, because all Festool tools are one productgroup and you can mix and use them together in many ways.


----------



## stefang

I've seen this tool used in a lot of videos and It does really do the business. Probably well worth the money, but I would think that it is mostly handy for platter work which I don't do much of, otherwise I would sure consider buying one.


----------



## Xtreme90

Couldn't agree anymore with all above! Seems like every time I use one of my festool I get what I call a happy sigh.. I ponder to myself why I haven't invested in this sooner!! Everything JUST WORKS!! I could go on and on about how efficient and effective their tools are. But the best is to just experience one yourself. I don't think I've ran into a festool yet where I wished it could have been a lil more here or it did this a lil better their. I'm slowly acquiring just about every tool they make. I'm not a craftsman that creates pretty work because of pretty tools. It's a new age of woodworking and so are the masterpieces created by craftsman with these machines. The bottom line is if festool is in your budget they pay for themselves in a very short period of time and allow us to work wood as close as wood can be worked.


----------



## Domer

I also have the TS 55. While I do not use it a great deal, when I need it, no other tool that I have will do the job. I use it to break down sheet goods but also to trim long pieces like the top for a china cabinet and breakfront that I have made. Trying to do that on the table saw would not only be dangerous but I do not think would do a good job.

It is not inexpensive but is in line with the cost of other track saws and I do not think you can beat the quality of Festool tools.

Domer


----------



## RockyTopScott

I have one and love the smooth straight cut is makes on plywood to give me an edge before hitting the table saw.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review.


----------



## Woodendeavor

Being a tracksaw owner I would just say look at the TS75. With the additional cutting depth I rarely use my table saw anymore.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm a Festool junkie myself. Love the tracksaw's flexibility. Drawing on a handful of ideas from different sources, I drew up some attachments for my workbench. Posting here the link in case you're interested. post #8543.

I can post the Sketchup file for download on my web site if interested.

DanK


----------



## mauiwindwalker

Did I hear something about a recall on this saw recently? I'm not taking anything away from the saw. It's a great tool and company.


----------



## EndsoftheWorld

I believe it was the newer TS 55 REQ that was previously recalled. The older TS 55 EQ didn't have the same issues.


----------



## PCM

I just purchased a Festool TS REQ 55 about 10 days ago. This is my first Festool product. I am very impressed with this saw. First it is an exceptionally high quality tool. Adjustments are smooth and intuitive. For a circular saw it is quiet. The dust collection is unbelievable. This is critical for me since my shop does not easily accommodate the track saw and 4×8 sheet. It is far easier for me to cut in my finished basement. With this saw hooked up to my Fein vacuum, there is essentially no dust. I look forward to giving a full review, but it is too soon. By the way the REQ was recalled but the newer ones were corrected.


----------

